# Computer Graphic Help



## jimhack3 (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello all, I have a question about computer graphics. I have been using Adobe Illustrator CS2 on my *2003* windows XP Home system that has 1.4 gig Ram, with a mediocre graphic card, and I created a t-shirt design that was 150MB. 

The next day when I tried to open the file I was told that the computer couldn't open it because I didn't have enough memory, and I thought, I just created the artwork a day ago! I then broke down and bought a new laptop that was twice the power as my '03 model. It is a 7400 Dual Centrino processor Sony Vaio with 2 Gigs of memory expandable to 4 Gigs of memory. It also has a super Nividia 8400 graphics card, and the new Win Vista of course. 

I just knew that this operating system would handle my graphic needs compared to the 4 year old Toshiba laptop model that I was using prior to this purchase, but after loading up my CS2, and trying to open the same file I got the same message can't open illustration because of low memory, and this is a new dual processor, with 2 gigs of Ram! I was pissed to say the least! 

I want to know If there is a memory setting that I can make that allocate more memory to my graphic programs, so I wont have any problems with memory on my brand new $1700.00 super graphic laptop? The salesman @ Bestbuy said not to purchase more memory for a couple of months because they will be cheaper in a couple of months. Thanks for all!




Frustrated,
Jim


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Hmmm it doesnt sound like it should be a problem opening the file with the new system you have. Maybe something corrupted your file when saving it. Do you have any other copy of the design? it sounds like it is that particular file that is causing the problem. Maybe if you know someone else who has a computer try opening it on their system and see if it works, but it sounds like it is the file itself and not the system.

Bobbie


----------



## jimhack3 (Jan 23, 2007)

sunnydayz said:


> Hmmm it doesnt sound like it should be a problem opening the file with the new system you have. Maybe something corrupted your file when saving it. Do you have any other copy of the design? it sounds like it is that particular file that is causing the problem. Maybe if you know someone else who has a computer try opening it on their system and see if it works, but it sounds like it is the file itself and not the system.
> 
> Bobbie


Hi Bobbie, I don't think that It's the file, but I'll check. The Illustrator .EPS file opens fine in Photoshop after It's been rasterized. I also saved the .EPS file in .PDF format and that copy WILL open, but when I select a portion of the graphic, to move it, it won't move. 

This is frustrating, because I created It on an older 2003 laptop with no _dual processor, less memory, with no problem_. I'll try to open a similiar large file 150MB, and see what happens. The laptop that I just purchased is supposed to be a super graphic processor. Is there a way to check and see If the computer is functioning properly?

All the Best,
Jim


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

if you are getting same results on two machines, it is not the computer. One problem with laptops is that many do not have dedicated graphics cards but share memory 

I do a lot with graphics...if you contact me direct maybe you could send the file to me and let me see...


----------



## mk162 (Sep 24, 2007)

Try importing the file. Can you open it with Corel X3? Creating a file and opening a file are 2 different things.


----------



## jimhack3 (Jan 23, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> if you are getting same results on two machines, it is not the computer. One problem with laptops is that many do not have dedicated graphics cards but share memory
> 
> I do a lot with graphics...if you contact me direct maybe you could send the file to me and let me see...


Thanks Charles, I'll consider that!

All the Best,
Jim


----------



## jimhack3 (Jan 23, 2007)

mk162 said:


> Try importing the file. Can you open it with Corel X3? Creating a file and opening a file are 2 different things.


Thanks mk162, but I'm using Adobe Illustrator.

All the Best,
Jim


----------



## techvector (Oct 21, 2007)

I create and open files that size everyday on my Vaio. 2 gigs ram as well.
If you would like you can contact me through my site and I'll have a look at it and try it on multiple machines.http://www.techvector.com


----------



## SuddenUrge (Mar 26, 2007)

I also work on my laptop with much less power then that (2ghz 1.5gig ram) and never have any issues with it. If you want pm me with a link to the file(s) and I'll do what I can to assist


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

jimhack3 said:


> I also saved the .EPS file in .PDF format and that copy WILL open, but when I select a portion of the graphic, to move it, it won't move.


By this do you mean that you have 2 versions of the file, an ".eps" and a ".pdf"? What does it show you when you have a part selected?


----------



## jimhack3 (Jan 23, 2007)

jimhack3 said:


> Hello all, I have a question about computer graphics. I have been using Adobe Illustrator CS2 on my *2003* windows XP Home system that has 1.4 gig Ram, with a mediocre graphic card, and I created a t-shirt design that was 150MB.
> 
> The next day when I tried to open the file I was told that the computer couldn't open it because I didn't have enough memory, and I thought, I just created the artwork a day ago! I then broke down and bought a new laptop that was twice the power as my '03 model. It is a 7400 Dual Centrino processor Sony Vaio with 2 Gigs of memory expandable to 4 Gigs of memory. It also has a super Nividia 8400 graphics card, and the new Win Vista of course.
> 
> ...


THIS IS WHERE I'M AT NOW WITH MY BRAND NEW SONY VAIO:

I CREATED ARTWORK WITH ADOBE CS2, ON MY 2003 TOSHIBA WINDOWS XP HOME COMPUTER THAT TURNED OUT TO BE 156MB, AND WHEN I TRY TO OPEN THE ARTWORK ON MY "BRAND NEW" SONY DUAL PROCESSOR WITH 2 GIGS OF RAM, IT SAID THAT IT COULDN'T OPEN IT BECAUSE OF LOW MEMORY. I WAS SHOCKED! 

A DUAL PROCESSOR AND DOUBLE THE MEMORY SYSTEM. I UNDERSTAND THAT WINDOWS VISTA REQUIRES ALOT OF MEMORY, SO I FIGURED THAT I SHOULD MAKE ANOTHER PURCHASE AND INCREASE THE RAM, SO NOW I'M AT 3GIGS OF RAM. I TRIED TO OPEN THE SAME ARTWORK THAT AS I SAID EARLIER, THAT WAS CREATED ON A SUBSTANTIALLY SLOWER MACHINE, WITH HALF OF THE RAM, AND IT STILL WOULD NOT OPEN. WHAT IS THE DEAL WITH THIS SONY VAIO? I DON'T WANT TO SPEND MORE MONEY TRYING TO FIX THIS BRAND NEW SONY PRODUCT. 
ANY THOUGHTS GUYS?

WITS END!


----------



## techvector (Oct 21, 2007)

Try to open it on other computers.


----------



## cybe (Oct 15, 2007)

> WHAT IS THE DEAL WITH THIS SONY VAIO? I DON'T WANT TO SPEND MORE MONEY TRYING TO FIX THIS BRAND NEW SONY PRODUCT.
> ANY THOUGHTS GUYS?


The problem's probably not with your brand new computer or your old one. 

The problem is more likely with the file itself. 

Have you sent it to any of the members who offered to help?

It'll be okay 
Blake


----------



## techvector (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm on a Sony Vaio (2gig) right now. email me the file and I'll see if it opens.
I'm a technical illustrator and I make huge vector files on this machine and it has no problems opening them. 

Like cybe said, more then likely it's a corrupted file.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

I agree, it is probably a problem with the file. It happens on occasion. Try having some one else look into it.


----------



## PixelTwister (Nov 1, 2007)

Man, 150 Mb - in Illustrator? I'd like to see it just to see what kind of vector file results in 150 mb. It's not beyond the realm of possibility, but that's a really fat file. Oh well, I'm probably not helping the discussion there. I would also agree that it's probably a bad file. I'm not familiar with the system files on the PC side of Adobe products but if you can delete the equivalent of a "preference" file on a Mac you might have some luck there.


----------



## Matto (Sep 28, 2007)

I would have to agree with the others myself. I think your file is corrupted. I had a graphic last week that I had been woking on for 4 hours and was very pleased with the end result only to find out somewhere along the line I should have saved to empty out the cache. Well needless to say when I went to save Photoshop locked up and my work was lost. I have also had corrupted files bite me in the past. It is very irritaing to say the least and unfortunately a hazard of CGI. Sorry for the bad luck.


----------



## jimhack3 (Jan 23, 2007)

cybe said:


> The problem's probably not with your brand new computer or your old one.
> 
> The problem is more likely with the file itself.
> 
> ...


I ASURE YOU THAT THE FILE IS NOT CORRUPT. NOW THE SONY VAIO WONT OPEN UP ANOTHER LARGE FILE THAT OF MINE IS 89MB. THE 156MB FILE HAS OPENED UP BUT WHEN I TRY TO MOVE, OR COPY PART OF THE DESIGN I GET THE LOW MEMORY BOX.

I TALKED TO SONY, AND SONY COULDN'T FIGURE OUR WHT THE PROBLEM IS. AFTER 45MINS ON THE PHONE, THEY TOLD ME TO CONTACT ADOBE.

I HAVEN'T SENT THE FILE TO ANYONE. IT'S ACTUALLY TO LARGE TO SEND. THE FILE OPENS UP PERFECTLY IN PHOTOSHOP, BUT OF COURSE IT'S NOW RASTERIZED.


----------



## jimhack3 (Jan 23, 2007)

jimhack3 said:


> I ASURE YOU THAT THE FILE IS NOT CORRUPT. NOW THE SONY VAIO WONT OPEN UP ANOTHER LARGE FILE THAT OF MINE IS 89MB. THE 156MB FILE HAS OPENED UP BUT WHEN I TRY TO MOVE, OR COPY PART OF THE DESIGN I GET THE LOW MEMORY BOX.
> 
> I TALKED TO SONY, AND SONY COULDN'T FIGURE OUR WHT THE PROBLEM IS. AFTER 45MINS ON THE PHONE, THEY TOLD ME TO CONTACT ADOBE.
> 
> I HAVEN'T SENT THE FILE TO ANYONE. IT'S ACTUALLY TO LARGE TO SEND.


 
I DIDN'T MENTION THIS, BUT IT OPENS UP FINE IN PHOTOSHOP, BUT OF COURSE IT'S RASTERIZED NOW.


----------



## blantz (Oct 31, 2007)

One solution that will solve it all, go Mac.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Do you know anyone else who has aillustrator? Or maybe a Kinkos that you could try to open it on. Since it is so big, you could burn it to a CD and have someone check it out.


----------



## Matto (Sep 28, 2007)

Since you baught the computer new chances are there is a bunch of junk programming running in the background that you will need to shut down in order to gain any ram memory back. Generally when I purchase a new laptop I re-format the hard drive and load just Windows XP to eliminate all the extra junk they put on computers that no one needs. To do this you will need a copy of Windows XP or Vista and that does not mean the one that came with the computer. If you use the disc that came with the computer all the junk will load again piggy backed. Pain in the but and unfortunate. I feel for you my freind, not a fun situation at all.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

jimhack3 said:


> I ASURE YOU THAT THE FILE IS NOT CORRUPT. NOW THE SONY VAIO WONT OPEN UP ANOTHER LARGE FILE THAT OF MINE IS 89MB. THE 156MB FILE HAS OPENED UP BUT WHEN I TRY TO MOVE, OR COPY PART OF THE DESIGN I GET THE LOW MEMORY BOX.
> 
> I TALKED TO SONY, AND SONY COULDN'T FIGURE OUR WHT THE PROBLEM IS. AFTER 45MINS ON THE PHONE, THEY TOLD ME TO CONTACT ADOBE.
> 
> I HAVEN'T SENT THE FILE TO ANYONE. IT'S ACTUALLY TO LARGE TO SEND. THE FILE OPENS UP PERFECTLY IN PHOTOSHOP, BUT OF COURSE IT'S NOW RASTERIZED.


Maybe try zipping the file first and then send it to someone.

Bobbie


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

Sounds like you need a scratch disk.

try this
go to edit -> preferences -> memory and image cache and set the "maximum used" down.


----------



## techvector (Oct 21, 2007)

Use DROPSEND. Sign up for a free account.
I email 250mb+ vector files from dropsend. feel free to send it to me or anyone else that is willing to help you.

other then that I don't know what to tell you, I open and close files that big and bigger all day long.


----------

